# Camp shower



## Birdie (Aug 5, 2014)

Anybody got any ideas on best way to have hot shower at deer camp, we have no electricity. I have seen those portable hot water showers from zodi, any other ideas?


----------



## BrianJ28 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Shower ideas*

This is probably going to get some laughs and I realize that it don't get much more ******* than this....but we used a beer keg. It started simple by just heating it on the outdoor burner and got modified every season for a few years. Now it has pressure and temp gauges, an electric pump and spigots/valves for filling and draining it. I bought a newer trailer with a shower a few years back so it hasn't been used in a while but the guests always get a kick out of it. I'll look for a pic tonight. It certainly isn't the best but we tried a few other options and it worked better than all of them. The solar bag shower thing was a joke, for sure.


----------



## HOGWILD_2610 (Jul 15, 2009)

.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Here's one I put together today from a garage sale outdoor shower and sprayer rig from northern tool. It's a 10 gallon tank with on demand pressure pump that will run off a deer feeder battery.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

BrianJ28 said:


> This is probably going to get some laughs and I realize that it don't get much more ******* than this....but we used a beer keg. It started simple by just heating it on the outdoor burner and got modified every season for a few years. Now it has pressure and temp gauges, an electric pump and spigots/valves for filling and draining it. I bought a newer trailer with a shower a few years back so it hasn't been used in a while but the guests always get a kick out of it. I'll look for a pic tonight. It certainly isn't the best but we tried a few other options and it worked better than all of them. The solar bag shower thing was a joke, for sure.


No laughing here.Very cool the way ya'll used your head.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Buy,find,or steal the smallest gas water heater you can find and turn the temp down almost as low as it'll go so you don't need faucets.We had an old water heater at our lease rigged up that was and it worked perfect.A travel trailer heater outta be good.Already set up for propane.


----------



## Capt. Anywhere (Aug 7, 2015)

I bought one of these 3 years ago in a kit with a pump and strainer. Best money I've spent in a long time.

http://www.amazon.com/Eccotemp-L5-P...09&sr=8-4&keywords=on+demand+hot+water+heater


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

slabnabbin said:


> Here's one I put together today from a garage sale outdoor shower and sprayer rig from northern tool. It's a 10 gallon tank with on demand pressure pump that will run off a deer feeder battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that! I've actually been looking into building one for our place in Arkansas. Looks like a lot of people use bilge pumps. How's the flow on yours? Is that video uploaded anywhere? Would love to check it out!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

We had the same problem on our East Texas lease so I found a used demand heater set up for propane and bought a 12v demand pump for RV's. Worked like a charm.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

EccoTemp Portable Tankless Water Heater

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/eccotemp-portable-tankless-water-heater/37786


----------



## HOGWILD_2610 (Jul 15, 2009)

bjones2571 said:


> I like that! I've actually been looking into building one for our place in Arkansas. Looks like a lot of people use bilge pumps. How's the flow on yours? Is that video uploaded anywhere? Would love to check it out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I can text it to you 
Send me your number

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

